# Urdu, Hindi: delivery



## marrish

Hi,

Which noun would be used instead of the English 'delivery' in connection to pregnancy?

Many thanks.


----------



## Alfaaz

ولادت -Wilaadat


----------



## Qureshpor

Here are a couple more from Platts.

H جاپا जापा _jāpā [jā, fr. jannā (cf. S. जा 'born')+pā = Prk. अप्पअं=S. त्व+कं], s.m. Child-birth, *delivery*, accouchement._

S سوتی सूति _sūti, and H. सूती sūtī, s.f. Birth, production, *delivery;* child-bearing, parturition, bringing forth; offspring, progeny:—sūti-mās or sūtī-mās, s.m. The month of delivery, the last month of gestation or pregnancy._


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*wilaadat *means birth... Delivery would be more like *vaz'-e Haml   *وضع حمل


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *
> wilaadat *means birth... Delivery would be more like *vaz'-e Haml  *وضع حمل


 I agree that وضع حمل waDh-e-Haml is _delivery_ in Urdu. There is also جنانا जनाना _janānā_ (caus. of _jannā_), v.t. _To deliver_,  to bring to bed;—s.m. Delivering; midwifery.e.


----------



## Alfaaz

> *wilaadat *means birth... Delivery would be more like *vaz'-e Haml *وضع حمل
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that وضع حمل waDh-e-Haml is _delivery_ in Urdu. There is also جنانا जनाना _janānā_ (caus. of _jannā_), v.t. _To deliver_, to bring to bed;—s.m. Delivering; midwifery.e.
Click to expand...


Interesting...one of the first definitions of wilaadat is بچہ جننا but I guess that's probably more like giving birth....; (Had in mind the usage on TV; one often hears phrases like "dauraan-e-wilaadat"). Thanks for the correction!


----------



## marrish

My opinion is that wilaadat in Urdu has more of 'birth' connotation than 'a delivery'. I tend to prefer زچگی _zachgii_.
Of course وضعِ حمل _waz3-e Haml_ seems to be very precise.

Please, what are your takings for Hindi? Someone suggested _janan_ but I think it is connected to procreation than to a delivery. Keep in mind that we are looking here for a noun.


----------



## Alfaaz

> زچگی _zachgii_


Yes!that was the other word heard on a TV program recently! Thanks!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Yes!that was the other word heard on a TV program recently! Thanks!


You're welcome. It's good they use it on TV.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Just wondering, isn't the meaning of *زچگی* _zachgii_ = Maternity ? I wouldn't equate it with delivery, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Just wondering, isn't the meaning of *زچگی* _zachgii_ = Maternity ? I wouldn't equate it with delivery, correct me if I am wrong.


Not sure...
زَچْگی
1. وضع حمل، بچے کی ولادیت، بچہ جننے کی حالت۔
2. بچے کی پیدائش سے متعلق منائی جانے والی تقریب۔

But....

Maternity: امومَت ۔ *زَچگی* ۔ مادری طَور طَریق ۔ ماں بَننے کی حالَت ۔ مَمتا ۔ مامتا

Edit: Interesting.....so a "baby shower" could be called a zachgii, apart from goud bharaa'ii?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Please, what are your takings for Hindi? Someone suggested _janan_ but I think it is connected to procreation than to a delivery. Keep in mind that we are looking here for a noun.



I think QP has already provided the answer: jaapaa. The bearer (the mother) is called "jachhaa" (e.g., "jachha bachha dono sahii salaamat haiN").


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> I think QP has already provided the answer: jaapaa. The bearer (the mother) is called "jachhaa" (e.g., "jachha bachha dono sahii salaamat haiN").



As a matter of interest, do Hindi speakers pronounce this as "jachha", ie. with a "j"? I ask this because in Urdu, it is "zachchah" (woman with a recent delivery), "zachchah-xaanah" is maternity centre/home/ward, "zachchagii" maternity and "zachchah-o-bachchah" mother and baby)


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> I think QP has already provided the answer: jaapaa. The bearer (the mother) is called "jachhaa" (e.g., "jachha bachha dono sahii salaamat haiN").



greatbear SaaHib, can you give a sample sentence with _jaapaa_ used in it, please? And you are right, this is a common Urdu expression, only with a small point, _donoN_.


QURESHPOR said:


> As a matter of interest, do Hindi speakers pronounce this as "jachha", ie. with a "j"? I ask this because in Urdu, it is "zachchah" (woman with a recent delivery), "zachchah-xaanah" is maternity centre/home/ward, "zachchagii" maternity and "zachchah-o-bachchah" mother and baby)


Apart from this, we might say _shifaa-xaanah-e zach(ch)agaan_ for a maternity hospital.
It would be valuable to know whether Hindi speakers pronounce zachchah with a ''j'', but above all, if they aspirate the ''ch'' -->''chh''.
Qureshpor SaaHib, I'm wondering whether زچگی should be realized with a geminated ''_ch_'' and subsequently an ''_a_'' preceeding the suffix -_gii_. With regard to the first point, I've looked up the Steingass lexicon and he gave it without a gemination, however if my memory is not deceiving me, contemporary Persian (at least) does not geminate consonants, so it doesn't serve us.


Cilquiestsuens said:


> Just wondering, isn't the meaning of *زچگی* _zachgii_ = Maternity ? I wouldn't equate it with delivery, correct me if I am wrong.


I wouldn't equate it with maternity either, however زچگی means both child-birth and the period and circumstances which follow.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> As a matter of interest, do Hindi speakers pronounce this as "jachha", ie. with a "j"? I ask this because in Urdu, it is "zachchah" (woman with a recent delivery), "zachchah-xaanah" is maternity centre/home/ward, "zachchagii" maternity and "zachchah-o-bachchah" mother and baby)



Yes, we always pronounce this with a "j": never heard anyone pronouncing it with "z". Thanks for the info.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> greatbear SaaHib, can you give a sample sentence with _jaapaa_ used in it, please?



Well, I was merely pointing out that QP had provided one of the words. I, like most other Hindi speakers, am more familiar with another word: prasav (refer http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.1:1:3074.caturvedi ).
While _janan _could mean either of birth, delivery or procreation, _prasav _means specifically delivery, and it is also used in the names of several gynecologists' hospitals.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> Well, I was merely pointing out that QP had provided one of the words. I, like most other Hindi speakers, am more familiar with another word: prasav (refer http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.1:1:3074.caturvedi ).
> While _janan _could mean either of birth, delivery or procreation, _prasav _means specifically delivery, and it is also used in the names of several gynecologists' hospitals.


Many thanks for your valuable contribution, greatbear SaaHib!


----------

